# What Health Problems Have You Experienced As A Senior?



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2021)

What health problems have you had as a senior that you didn't have when you were younger?  Please take the poll.  Thankfully I haven't had any serious issues yet, but some loss of vision, memory not as good, dental problems, etc.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2021)

*Well, those I have checked I have had for several years. Though I am sure they have worsened over time.  I marked insomnia...which is a newer ailment for me. Possibly because I am less active.*


----------



## Pepper (Feb 4, 2021)

Everyone old warned me my sleep patterns would change.  I used to sleep like a rock, a heavy sleeper I think it was called.  Now, I fall asleep fast and in a few hours, that's over.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 4, 2021)

Personally, I am not particularly worried about interrupted sleep patterns.  My understanding of insomnia, and I could be wrong, is that it is a condition in which we simply can't get to sleep.  Interrupted sleep patterns is a phrase I just chose to differentiate from insomnia.  

When I was working full time, and especially when I was younger, I remember the "older folks" (i.e. late 50s and into their 60s) talking about waking up at 2 or 3 AM and being up for an hour or two before being able to get back to sleep.  Because I had heard these things so many times, when it has started happening to me, I just figured it is part of getting old and have not gotten worried about it.  I think not being overly concerned about it has helped me just "roll with it" and I do usually (but not always) get back to sleep.

If I had insomnia (as I understand the term), I would be seeing my doctor about it to get some help.

As for the checklist, I didn't fill it out.  That would feel too much like visiting the doctor, rather than socializing on a forum.  I have some "gifts" from my time in Vietnam that would contribute to some of what is on the list, so it might be difficult for me to determine what is due to aging and what is due to that experience.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Everyone old warned me my sleep patterns would change.  I used to sleep like a rock, a heavy sleeper I think it was called.  Now, I fall asleep fast and in a few hours, that's over.


That is EXACTLY what I experience too.

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Feb 4, 2021)

I deleted my last 3 health disorders since they were pre-existing disorders which I’d had since I was a child; depression, insomnia & memory loss. Eye sight is getting worse with age but I’m still fortunate enough to have fairly good eyesight so I don’t look at it as a problem.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2021)

So far I've been able to adapt and control my health problems with little or no impact on my independence. 

I don't really consider them to be problems at this point they are more like annoyances or minor aggravations.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 4, 2021)

I did not include:
Memory
Insomnia
Eye problems 
Dental
...all pretty much normal, regardless of age.

Osteoarthritis, depression and hearing are my main "old age" conditions.

Gray hair, wrinkly skin and not being the _stallion_ I once was wasn't listed.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 4, 2021)

What has old age brought health wise? I used to make her eyes water, now I just make her laugh.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, those I have checked I have had for several years. Though I am sure they have worsened over time.  I marked insomnia...which is a newer ailment for me. Possibly because I am less active.*


When I was working, I got very little sleep.  I had to wake up very early in the morning, and I always fought to get to sleep early so I could get a decent amount of sleep, but I usually was too wound up and unable to get good rest during the week.  On the weekend, I'd often sleep very late, my husband would shut the bedroom door and be very quiet not to wake me.

Since retirement, I probably get more sleep than I did during my working years, usually 7 or 8 hours per night.  I do take some sleep aids like the herbs Valerian Root, Passion Flower, sometimes a half of a Unisom tablet or a small amount of Melatonin.  Although I take a long walk with my dog every day and do house/yard work and run errands when needed, I'm nowhere near as active as I used to be.  Before Covid I was visiting the gym (free with Silver Sneakers) a couple of times a week, but the gym has since closed, and I likely wouldn't be going anyway these days.

I have a tiny radio I keep under my pillow every night, I either listen to AM talk shows, or FM public radio stations.  A lot of times I fall asleep with it on, and that's okay.  My husband isn't disturbed by it because I keep a low volume, but whether I'm interested in what I'm listening to, or bored, I'm able to be lulled to sleep regardless.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 4, 2021)

I can check everything but one, now I am depressed even more.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 4, 2021)

Nothing!  I feel GREAT!


I'm sorry.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Nothing!  I feel GREAT!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.


Gaer, no need to be sorry.  I would think others here would be happy for you.  I know I am.   

Tony


----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 4, 2021)

I usually just refer to myself as a "walking bag of malodies".  Having said that I'm really doing pretty well, mostly aggravations and inconveniences.


----------



## Jules (Feb 4, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My understanding of insomnia, and I could be wrong, is that it is a condition in which we simply can't get to sleep.


No. Waking in the middle of the night for 3 to 4 hours is part of insomnia.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> No. Waking in the middle of the night for 3 to 4 hours is part of insomnia.


OK.  Thanks for the clarification.  That means that I often have insomnia.  I do know that I am very glad to not be working now, because it would not be fair to an employer who is paying me for 8 hours work to not get that from me as I drag through those days when I don't get a good night's sleep.

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2021)

I have very achy legs and knees due to spinal neuropathy and having torn the meniscus around my knee when I fell off a ladder several years ago. I have sleep issues which is part my fault because of reading to all hours of the night. Ambien works wonders. I'm to old to care if I'm hooked on the stuff.
I have high blood pressure which I try to control by not stressing about things I can't change, watching my salt intake as well as weight.
I have some dental issues which I take care of as they occur. If I get a toothache it gets pulled. No messing around trying to save roots and whatever else they recommend to make money. 
Hearing aids are my major expense. The prices are so inflated but not much I can do about that.
I've been to PT several times and quit when I learn all the exercises. Medicare pays but hate running over there 3 times a week to preform like a monkey doing the same exercises.
This probably sounds strange coming from a former nurse but the medical profession isn't what it use to be. 
I'm doing well on my own, I know there will come a time when I'll need some medical help but right now I'm doing it my way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> No. Waking in the middle of the night for 3 to 4 hours is part of insomnia.


I wake up two or three times some nights to use the bathroom, but luckily I fall right back to sleep again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

I checked insomnia, and while it's not chronic with me, I do go through rough spells every now and then.

Never had to go on medication or anything, as it always has a way of correcting itself, it does make for some miserable nights and even more miserable days, because when I don't sleep well my energy level suffers, I have no drive, no ambition, and no desire to do anything.


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2021)

Doc tells me I will need cataracts removed sometime in the future. Insomnia on occasion and I refuse to take pills for that.

Had a bad fall and partial tear in a rotator cuff tendon a few years ago, five months of physio and still bothers me a bit when I have it in a same position for a time.

Other than that I'm good.


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2021)

I did have Prostate problems, but they are sorted now,
I am a bit deaf in the right ear from shooting a rifle in
the forces when I was young.

Other that I am fine.

Mike.


----------



## Jules (Feb 5, 2021)

I also suffer from Denial.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have very achy legs and knees due to spinal neuropathy and having torn the meniscus around my knee when I fell off a ladder several years ago. I have sleep issues which is part my fault because of reading to all hours of the night. Ambien works wonders. I'm to old to care if I'm hooked on the stuff.
> I have high blood pressure which I try to control by not stressing about things I can't change, watching my salt intake as well as weight.
> I have some dental issues which I take care of as they occur. If I get a toothache it gets pulled. No messing around trying to save roots and whatever else they recommend to make money.
> Hearing aids are my major expense. The prices are so inflated but not much I can do about that.
> ...


I do that exact same thing with the PT...as soon as I know all the exercises I don't go any more, I just do them at home ( incidentally my PT is not on the NHS and so therefore I have to pay out of pocket for her, so after about 3 appointments that's it, I'll save my money and do them at home)


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Feb 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> No. Waking in the middle of the night for 3 to 4 hours is part of insomnia.


Interesting, I'm going to have to look into that. I keep getting up between 3 and 5 am wide awake, stay up a few hours then go back to bed until about 9 or 10 am. I don't know if my CPAP has anything to do with it.


----------



## Jules (Feb 6, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> I don't know if my CPAP has anything to do with it.


Strange.  I thought that they encouraged use for help with insomnia, if they’d diagnosed you with sleep apnea.  

I never stay in bed later than 8:30.  When my alarm went off today, I swear I could have slept for another couple of hours.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 6, 2021)

Medicare pays for PT and OT at home now.  I learned the exercises also and continue them but it was nice to have the the therapist come to my condo and I did not have to get out.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 7, 2021)

After years of tingling and numbness in my hands, finally got an EMG
on both hands/arms 12/7/2020.
Severe Carpal Tunnel and Ulnar Nerve compression on both arms.

Surgery on the left arm 12/21/2020. 

That went so well I had the right arm surgery on 1/20/2021.

Still getting used to this last one; makes typing a tad interesting.

Numbness and tingling GONE!  Should have listened to the wife and had
this done sooner...


----------



## Jules (Feb 7, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Numbness and tingling GONE! Should have listened to the wife and had
> this done sooner...


Ah, the wisdom of spouses.  We’re all guilty of not listening at times.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 8, 2021)

What health problems have you had as a senior that you didn't have when you were younger? 

The problem is learning how to efficiently cope with changes that occur in the aging process of senility.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 8, 2021)

Other.    Prostate. (thank you Uncle Sam).
I guess on a positive note, I bucked the eyesight trend. My eye's changed from deep green to blue and my eyesight got better. (don't need glasses anymore)


----------

